# My new ferrets



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So as you might have read I have permanently borrowed , little Grace and Boomer off DKDream who kindly offered to let me take them as my first ferrets .

This has all been planned for quite a while, so I will begin at the beginning, I have wanted ferrets for years but my oh has always said no, untill Lavbs two little charmers won him over, so the plans began.

DKDream offered the trouble twins and we began work on the run. I wanted them to be indoor ferrets but as most ferret people know their light needs to be restricted to natural light, ie when its dark outside they need to be in the dark. So we knew the perfect place, anyway here are the pics of the run 

This was the manky under the stairs space before we began, notice the 10 years of dust that we discovered when we removed all the junk, and the manky tiles we discovered when we pulled the carpet up, nice 









Then we added the new lino, the shelf, the tubes and the sleeping area and the litter tray



























Then of course my long suffering oh had to make a door as the space was an odd measurement so we couldnt buy one 









So anyway thats the run sorted out, now for getting the ferrets. Today I met the lovely DKDream at a prearranged meeting point and met his long suffering oh , and the sandy family, and my beautiful boy and girl. He wanted to get them both neutered first as they were rescues and he didnt want any risk of accidents, so they were neutered earlier this week. We met halfway and I can honestly say DK is lovely (bet he goes mad at me for saying that :lol, so I better stop talking and show you the gorgeous pair, Im sorry the pics arent great, but omg how quick are ferrets 

Gracie


















Boomer


















Tonight we will mostly be eating chicks


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

WANT MORE PICS GEE

Are those the ferts I will be stealing errrr ferret sitting on your hols ....They are gorgeous hun.....nice to see them tucking into the chicks. Do they shake them like my 2 do?

The run looks great too, big pat on Chris's back


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> WANT MORE PICS GEE
> 
> Are those the ferts I will be stealing errrr ferret sitting on your hols ....They are gorgeous hun.....nice to see them tucking into the chicks. Do they shake them like my 2 do?
> 
> The run looks great too, big pat on Chris's back


The rest of the pics were a blurry mess, Im going to try to do a video tomorrow, surely thats got to be easier . They did shake them, they grabbed them, killed them by shaking them (even though they were very dead already), then ran into their bed to scoff them :lol:. Am I forgiven then for being sneaky


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The rest of the pics were a blurry mess, Im going to try to do a video tomorrow, surely thats got to be easier . They did shake them, they grabbed them, killed them by shaking them (even though they were very dead already), then ran into their bed to scoff them :lol:. Am I forgiven then for being sneaky


awww yes a video will suffice then. Monkee will run off with a chicken wing and stash it behind the freezer so watch out with your monkeys lol...
are they keeping you on your toes?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> awww yes a video will suffice then. Monkee will run off with a chicken wing and stash it behind the freezer so watch out with your monkeys lol...
> are they keeping you on your toes?


They are in bed now, Im being very strict with their bedtimes, even though Im desperate to just get them up and play with them . They were hillarious earlier though, into everything, then Boomer worked out he could climb onto the sofa and from there jump onto the bookshelf, so nowhere is sacred now :lol:

They get fed in the run, so the only place they can stash it is in their bed, Im going to have to check every day though, they are going to be raw fed so that could easily get very smelly if they start hiding bits.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So is this surprise you were getting early January ? ; ) they are cute : )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

new westie owner said:


> So is this surprise you were getting early January ? ; ) they are cute : )


Yep, no more surprises, they are even cuter in the flesh, my oh described them like otters on speed :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww it was lovely to meet you and your OH today really, even if it was sad letting them go, I am so happy with the home you have offered the beautiful babies. I am sure they will be spoilt and loved by everyone.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Awwww it was lovely to meet you and your OH today really, even if it was sad letting them go, I am so happy with the home you have offered the beautiful babies. I am sure they will be spoilt and loved by everyone.


It was lovely meeting both of you too, and the rest of Boomer and Gracies family as well :001_smile:, Im just flattered that you let me take them, I know how you dont normally allow your babies to leave you so it was extra special that they could come here :001_smile:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

they're adorable. I'd love a pet ferret one day but oh keeps saying no because he had one when he was a kid


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

i thought you was being serious with the 'missing ferrets!' lovely room you made them, bet they love it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

D'awwww sooooo scrummy!!!! And great run! Last time I saw that space it was full of cages lol!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> D'awwww sooooo scrummy!!!! And great run! Last time I saw that space it was full of cages lol!!!


Yep thats the same space, I prefer what its full of now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they'll soon keep you on your toes.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How are boomer and Gracie settling in Gill ? Have they explored the house yet?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> How are boomer and Gracie settling in Gill ? Have they explored the house yet?


Theyve just been in the lounge so far, I want them to be 100% with the dogs and cats before they have the full run of the house, they did visit Chris in bed this morning when their mean mum decided that he had slept long enough and took them up to pounce on him :lol:. They are so cute though, really cuddly and Grace loves to give kisses too .


----------

